

One Way to Fight the California Drought: Study Trees [video] - cossatot
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/one-way-to-fight-the-california-drought-study-trees/

======
cossatot
Dan Griffin, the scientist whose back of head is featured in this video, is
the author of the study from this HN thread a while back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8708161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8708161)

